# Natural bee repellent



## SwedeBee1970 (Oct 26, 2008)

I guess I'll answer my own question. After contacting my apiary, it seems that there is no real answer because that's the last thing on a beekeepers mind..... With a little research, it seems that bees and bugs both don't like Citronella plants or spray. The easiest remedy would be to buy a few Citronella plants and place them on the far side of their pool deck. We finally got a little rain too.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I've never tried citronella, but it's a little like lemongrass oil which is virtually identical to Nasanov pheromone...


----------

